# mini excavator rubber track advice needed ASAP



## wncrjb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello,

I'm in need of some opinions about rubber tracks from you all.......

I have a bobcat 331 excavator with just over 1600 hours on it.
This has been a superb machine since I bought it new in '03.

I noticed I have a track with a good size slice in it and it has gone through the steel belt. It must have happened a week ago while I was on a job that has alot of shale rock on it.

The slice in the track has expanded to where I don't think it's going to last much longer, it's about to the center where the sprockets ride.

My question to you all is........

Should I go with the original bridgestone tracks for $2,600.00 or go with a no name brand on e-bay for $1,600.00 ?

What kind of tracks are you guys having good luck with and where is a good place to pick up a pair of tracks ?

Thanks for you input,
wncrjb


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 25, 2007)

You may have better response at Heavy Equipment Forums http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/Forum/index.php?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

I havent had to replace a rubber track on an excavator but my experience with rubber in general is buy the best and get the wear. 

But if you want to look at some numbers you can check out Global Track Warehouse. They have good prices and good selection. 

You may want to repost this on the excavating and site work forum here on C.T.

OK, someone did the move while I was posting.


----------



## bobcat_t190 (Jul 18, 2007)

Go with the good stuff. Would you put cheap no name tires on your car/truck? The no names could wear out within a couple hundered hours. Good luck , let us know what u decided.


----------



## wncrjb (Sep 5, 2007)

*mini excavator rubber track advice needed : UPDATE :*

Well I ended buying a set of tracks through "Global track warehouse".
They had "standard duty" ( comparable to original tracks ) for $1700.00
or "severe duty" for an extra $70.00.
The severe duty has bigger cords and an extra 100 pounds of rubber in each track.
I went with the severe duty ones.

I really liked the idea behind the Mclaren "hybrid" tracks but seemed a little too much for the kind of work I do.

I talked to quite a few different rubber track companies and actually they all seem to decent companies with the prices close to one another.

I'll let you all know what I think of them in a year or so LOL

wncrjb


----------

